# cant breed my convict cichlids



## fishwizard (Dec 28, 2012)

my convict Cichlids wont breed and i don't know why. There in a 50 gal tank with a few other convicts and a fire mouth. (and i have room for the fry in a 55gal )


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Try getting the Cons that have paired off into another tank all alone.. they will start nesting and when the female gets all orange on the sides she is about ready to lay. If it is over crowded she might not. And good luck. I got over 200 fry that lived from one pairing of an established pair.


----------



## fishwizard (Dec 28, 2012)

OK ill try that. and thanks for the luck.


----------

